# Make HTML email newsletter with Kompozer



## slaurin (Feb 24, 2016)

HI,

I will probably sound silly.... but here is my issue...
I have built a website with Kompozer a year or so ago. It all went well and works fine.
Now I wanted to make a newsletter with hyperlinks to send to our client list. I firstly did it as a PDF file, but when receiving the email, the hyperlinks doesn't work. I want people to receive the newsletter and not having to open the link, I want it to come straight up and have the links available.
So I made up a newsletter on Kompozer. Looks all good, and it works when I have a look through the browser.
However when I send it, the text works, the hyperlinks works but the photos don't load!
I have not " published" the newsletter as it is not part of my website....

How does this work? 

Help please! I have spent/wasted soooooo much time on this and I really need to send it! 

Thanks in advance!!!

Steph


----------



## Chintuchatur (Mar 9, 2016)

From HTML Email Newsletter Templates | Email Newsletter Resource Center Blog


> Many of the top email service providers have ready-made templates, which you can edit using html. Among the best in terms of html template offerings are:
> 
> 1. iContact, which provides a library of 300+ templates that you can edit. You can learn more about iContact at this link.
> 
> ...


----------

